# my girlfriend's cat is attached to my girlfriend's hip.



## -dustin (Jul 19, 2005)

so, someone tell me if this is normal...

my girlfriend's cat, Layla, is incredibly attached to my girlfriend, Mandi. it seems kind of...odd. Layla follows her all around the apartment whenever she's home, and when she isn't home, Layla stays in Mandi's room. Layla sleeps next to Mandi, sits in her lap whenever Mandi's on the computer, or watching tv, lays on her whenever Mandi is studying, and scratches at the bathroom door when Mandi is showering, and whines.

when Mandi isn't home, Layla will sit and sleep in Mandi's computer-desk chair, or make her way into the bathroom, and tear into the toilet paper. 

Layla is scared of pretty much everyone except Mandi. she will scamper away from me, and everyone else, as quickly as her legs will carry her. when Mandi calls her, though, not only will Layla respond my approaching, they start having pseudo-conversations. that's a little odd to see...my girlfriend talking to her cat...Layla was properly weaned. 

i think this is strange...Mandi thinks it is normal. someone settle this $5 bet for us, please.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Its normal....lol

alot of cats choose to bond with just one person. what you described is exactly the way our one cat China acts with my husband...its like she needs to be next to him to breathe. and our other cat Sophie has to be around me all the time...she even insists on grooming my hair or she gets really upset. its like an obsession. she sleeps at my head, when im watching TV she sits on me, next to me or on the back of the couch wrapped around my neck. if i ignore her she wails and she will hold conversations with me as long as im in the mood to talk back

Have i mentioned that i made the mistake of teaching my cat to say "Momma" so now whenever shes looking for me you hear this really eerie " Mahhh Mowww" and it creeps my roomate out.

not all cats are independant. so yeah id say its pretty normal. cats devote themselves to whoever makes the strongest impression on them at the initial meet-and-greet


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

As willow said, perfectly normal.
Looks like you owe $5 ;p


----------



## -dustin (Jul 19, 2005)

Willow771 said:


> Have i mentioned that i made the mistake of teaching my cat to say "Momma" so now whenever shes looking for me you hear this really eerie " Mahhh Mowww" and it creeps my roomate out.


Layla does the same thing. especially at night...when Mandi and I are in bed, out of nowhere will come this throaty, loud "meeeeooooowww", multiple times. 

anywho, thanks for the answers. gotta go scrounge up some quarters now.


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

I call Harley my little 'three pack a day smoker'. She's constantly calling for me with this raspy, throaty meow. Basically a yowl! lol

She's my shadow and is just begining to tolerate my husband petting her. It's only taken 4 years! lol

She loves her Mommy!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

yup, its normal around here. My cat likes to ride on my shoulders like a bird. :lol:


----------



## jenjen1204 (Jul 14, 2005)

My older cat will go up to anyone, she loves attention from anyone who will give it. She always has to be on my lap right near my face. However my younger cat is a scaredy cat, she hides if someone else coms in. She will come to me only me, she only sits on my lap, but there are times when she will even hide from me.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Willis is a momma's boy and Lily is a Daddy's girl. Lily isn't quite the type to be attached to your hip but she does favor Sean. Willis however is definatley attatched at the hip. To the point that it drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, I'm going to add to the stories and contribute to your bet loss. Dusty is very much like this around me too. I can't sit without him being in my lap. I can't sleep without him curled up on/next to me. I can't shower without him singing to me. I can't do anything without Dusty right there.

Hubby says that when I'm gone (especially overnight), Dusty cries and cries. He wanders around the house, looking for me. He'll check the back door throughout the night. He may eventually settle down, but it won't be on the bed with Hubby.

When I do come home (even if it is just from work), he recognizes the sound of my car and comes running to the door. He is always sitting there waiting for me when I come in. (He also knows the sound of Hubby's car and he gets no such greeting!)


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What an enjoyable thread, awww! Very normal behavior for some cats.

I know the bet's settled, but had to add my kitty to this group. Ginza is a Mommy's boy - he MUST be right next to me wherever I am, and trots next to me always. I can always count on him to be in my lap within seconds of me sitting down. He "guards" the bathroom when I'm showering. He will slam against doors if it's closed to him (and learned how to turn the knobs).

He'll also tap me with his paw to get attention. Actually all mine do the paw thing, and they all like to be in the same room with me, but none are as clingy as Ginza.


----------

